# Can't get 2.3.5 update to load (Solved)



## RandyHut (May 19, 2012)

Actually i guess i can't seem to get any update to load. I loaded muiu and didn't like it. Removed it and recovered to my 2.3.4 back up. All seems well, except now i can't seem to get any update to load. Want to try the Eclipse Rom but i can't seem to get it to load.

i am rooted
have bsr loaded
can wipe caches
2.3.5 update fails with error in file Status 7

Ideas?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

if you rooted with zerg you need to sbf, and root with pete's root tools
backup with voodoo and temp unroot before updating, then update in stock recovery
compare md5 checksums
more here http://www.DroidXForums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46031
[ROM] Eclipse v2.2 (5/7/12)

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## RandyHut (May 19, 2012)

Ok - Update

Bricked the phone trying to install Team Liberty.

*Q: How do I install Eclipse?*
1. sbf to 234 -- Used motorola rsd lite to unbrick -- Phone back up

2. Root using MotorolaOneclick -- Rooted OK

3. Install Voodoo OTA rootkeeper and protect root but temp unroot -- Installed and Protected and temp unroot -- OK 

4. Apply 235 update(418 build) in stock recovery -- loaded this time -- from verizon

5. Restore root in Voodoo rootkeeper and delete backup (make sure root is restored before deleting!) Restored Root -- Not 100% sure about deleting backup. 

6. Install bootstrap -- Intalled Bootstrap Ok

7. Reboot into bootstrap recovery -- Ok

7a. Backup performed

8. Wipe data -- OK ( all data and cache, and delvik caches)

9. Flash eclipse -- FAILED at line 294 with message that it can't chown /mod /system/ 
 set_perm_recursive 0 0 0755 0644 system

10. Restored prior to shutdown -- Back to 2.3.5 rooted and working.

*Ideas as to what i am doing wrong??* Does the file need to be unzipped on my phone or will the zip work ok?


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

voodoo rootkeeper, fail.

The error is related to root.

After sbf, apply 2.3.5 update, then root using *Zergrush*... its here somewhere.

*voodoo OTA rootkeeper always fails somehow... don't use it unless ur planning on staying STOCK and rooted, that way u can dl OTA updates.*


----------



## RandyHut (May 19, 2012)

Finally! Thanks Pixelated!
i actually must have done something wrong before (Not sure i deleted the backup in step 5 above) this time i made sure i did and it loaded right up.!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Pixelated said:


> voodoo rootkeeper, fail.
> 
> The error is related to root.
> 
> ...


 you can't root 2.3.5/1.3.418 with zergrush
you have to be on 2.3.4 and root with pete's because zerg can remove stock files, causing update 418 to fail
so you have to use voodoo if you want 418 rooted just remove su backup before flashing eclipse

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Arbalest (Apr 27, 2012)

themib said:


> you can't root 2.3.5/1.3.418 with zergrush
> you have to be on 2.3.4 and root with pete's because zerg can remove stock files, causing update 418 to fail
> so you have to use voodoo if you want 418 rooted just remove su backup before flashing eclipse
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


had the exact same problem as RandyHut. i totally agree with themib
Googled around and read about the 2.3.5 Zergrush root method but I just cant get it work anyhow..

so...SBF'd back to 2.3.4 - root using Pete's - OTA rootkeeper - flash 2.3.5 via stock - restore root then delete SU backup and uninstall OTA rotkeeper! - flash Eclipse

now i'm enjoying the beauty


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

themib said:


> you can't root 2.3.5/1.3.418 with zergrush
> you have to be on 2.3.4 and root with pete's because zerg can remove stock files, causing update 418 to fail
> so you have to use voodoo if you want 418 rooted just remove su backup before flashing eclipse
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


 sorry, I had not installed the ota, because it didn't do anything for our phone. Still have in accurate battery, it's a bit snappier, but so is Cm7, cm9, & MIUI... OP says nothing about ROM choice

DROID DOES, Apple did...like I forgot when


----------

